# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل من معلومات عن مؤلف كتاب كشف المتواري في صحيح البخاري

## شريف شلبي

رجاء المساعدة في الحصول على أي معلومات عن مؤلف كتاب  كشف المتواري في صحيح البخاري ( محمد جواد خليل ) حيث يقوم بعض الاخوة باعداد كتاب للرد عليه ويحتاج الى ترجمته

----------

